# Hi



## r0mini0n (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi! Long time lurker, second time poster. I couldn't resist and already posted something in the Nars thread.

I signed up a while ago but never posted. I'm from Europe and am trying to make this the year where I don't buy so much make-up. So naturally this is the time I decide to start posting


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome!

We also have a Low-Buy thread in Cosmetics Discussion that you can check out.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome!!


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------

